# Fenix ARE-C2 charger



## LiteTheWay (Nov 1, 2013)

This looks pretty good - from the advanced publicity anyway. Will we be getting an HKJ review soon?

And thanks to HKJ for all the excellent reviews, info, data.


----------



## tbenedict (Nov 1, 2013)

I've been holding out for this too. I've been thinking about the Thrunite one that looks very similar.


----------



## HKJ (Nov 2, 2013)

7histology said:


> Will we be getting an HKJ review soon?



I do not have it in queue, but it is probably just about the same as the ThruNite MCC-4, that I have reviewed.

I do have a lot of other chargers in queue and not all of them are good (I found one that sometimes charges LiIon to 4.4 volt).


----------



## mailer (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm also waiting for the review of are-c2 charger. Actually I'm looking for 4 bay charger for AA and AAA batteries which also support 18650 batteries and have a display. It would be great if the display also show the mAh value ot each battery like on some AA chargers.


----------



## viperxp (Nov 4, 2013)

HKJ said:


> I do not have it in queue, but it is probably just about the same as the ThruNite MCC-4, that I have reviewed.
> 
> I do have a lot of other chargers in queue and not all of them are good (I found one that sometimes charges LiIon to 4.4 volt).



Can you share a little of what reviews to expect next from you next?


----------



## HKJ (Nov 4, 2013)

viperxp said:


> Can you share a little of what reviews to expect next from you next?



I do not really like to talk about my queue, because nothing is fixed before the review is published.
But I can do a loose overview:
Chargers: TrustFire, Soshine, BT-C2000, Efest, Ioncell
Batteries: Kinoko, Tensai, Xtar, Efest and some primaries.
Led drivers: IntlOutdoor & FastTech
USB boxes: none in the near future.

The above is stuff I already have and some of it is tested (I do have a couple of reviews ready), other stuff may show up and may even be published before some of the above.


----------



## den331 (Nov 27, 2013)

no reviews yet for this charger?


----------



## freeballer (Nov 29, 2013)

I'd also like to see a review, I've put off getting a "universal" charger since I saw it was "comming soon" 
my (soon to be) 3 fenix flashlights work VERY well....


----------



## HKJ (Nov 30, 2013)

freeballer said:


> I'd also like to see a review, I've put off getting a "universal" charger since I saw it was "comming soon"
> my (soon to be) 3 fenix flashlights work VERY well....



Because I expect it to be about the same as the ThruNite MCC-4, I have not put any priority on buying this for review.
If a dealer of Fenix will send one for review, I will, of course, do a review.


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 30, 2013)

I was trying to compare the specs of the Thrunite and Fenix chargers and I can't find it anymore on the Thrunite site.

I found the specs on the Amazon though and they look the same as for the Fenix one. Only difference I noticed is the Fenix one is supposedly 5 g lighter and 1 mm longer and wider.


----------



## Labrador72 (Dec 9, 2013)

I just got the ARE-C2 charger today together with 2 ARB-L2S 3400 mAh batteries: from the outside it is really identical to the MCC-4. The only difference I have noticed so far is that the sticker lists fewer Lio-on lights for compatibility - 18650, 16340, 14500, 26650 while the MCC-4 on the sticker lists additional sizes. Also, the ARB-L2S lists fewer certification symbols on the sticker too.

It's quite big for a charger, at least for me as all my other chargers (from Nitecore, Fenix, and Klarus) had only 2 bays. Not a travel charger if you like to travel reasonably light. Other than that, the voltage display is a great feature and it seems to charge batteries quicker than anything I was using before!


----------



## LiteTheWay (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I have one on the way. I don't mind if it is a bit larger since it will replace 3 other chargers.




Labrador72 said:


> I just got the ARE-C2 charger today together with 2 ARB-L2S 3400 mAh batteries: from the outside it is really identical to the MCC-4. The only difference I have noticed so far is that the sticker lists fewer Lio-on lights for compatibility - 18650, 16340, 14500, 26650 while the MCC-4 on the sticker lists additional sizes. Also, the ARB-L2S lists fewer certification symbols on the sticker too.
> 
> It's quite big for a charger, at least for me as all my other chargers (from Nitecore, Fenix, and Klarus) had only 2 bays. Not a travel charger if you like to travel reasonably light. Other than that, the voltage display is a great feature and it seems to charge batteries quicker than anything I was using before!


----------



## 67RS/SSx2 (Dec 9, 2013)

I got mine a couple of weeks ago. Used it for the first time yesterday. First charged 4 18650s that had not been charged in quite some time (they were not fully discharged). Then followed up with charging 2 18650s, again they were not fully discharged.

I have read that this charger can get hot while working. Mine did not get hot at all...nor did the batteries. I'm certainly no expert but I am very pleased with mine so far.


----------



## Kueh (Dec 11, 2013)

Received mine, yesterday. I charged 4 new Nitecore NL166 batteries. Each battery took different times to charge up. This charger will be my main charger as it takes care of my AA and AAA needs, as well as my 18650 and 16340 needs. One thing that would be nice is that the display light could be turned off.

The charger and batteries remained cool. This may change when charging depleted cells.


----------



## Labrador72 (Dec 16, 2013)

It's not just the Fenix and Thrunite chargers that are suspiciously similar - their 2600 and 3400 mAh 18650 batteries look identical aside from the sticker too!

Not a problem, especially since the Fenix 2600 mAh 18650 batteries have been reviewed to be good batteries. I'm just wondering if there is some cooperation between the two companies.


----------



## Kueh (Dec 25, 2013)

Now that I've tested the NiMH side of this charger, I can say that my batteries do get hot. The charger does not seem to have thermal protection. It does keep charging until my cell reach 1.5V. AAA's seem to get very warm. AA's get just warm. And the few C cells that I have do not work very well as the top button is small and barely makes contact. They will come loose and stop charging with the slightest movement of the battery. Putting weights on the batteries seems to keep them in place for full charging.


----------



## Labrador72 (Dec 29, 2013)

I have just used the ARE-C2 to charge NiMH for the first time - normally I use one the Eneloop chargers. Same story as you reported: AAs do get warm while charging and they get charged to 1.5V too.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Dec 30, 2013)

Mine SAYS it charges them to 1.5V too on the readout,but I suspect that that number is just a readout not an actual charge voltage because when I test them with an accurate MM, the batteries read 1.45 which is more or less the same as my NiMH batteries read when coming off other chargers.




Labrador72 said:


> I have just used the ARE-C2 to charge NiMH for the first time - normally I use one the Eneloop chargers. Same story as you reported: AAs do get warm while charging and they get charged to 1.5V too.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 30, 2013)

I upgraded to VP1 after having the C1 some while back due to the VP1 charging way better and safer. thanks to HKJ!.


----------



## Labrador72 (Dec 30, 2013)

7histology said:


> Mine SAYS it charges them to 1.5V too on the readout,but I suspect that that number is just a readout not an actual charge voltage because when I test them with an accurate MM, the batteries read 1.45 which is more or less the same as my NiMH batteries read when coming off other chargers.


Thanks a lot, great info! : )



neutralwhite said:


> I upgraded to VP1 after having the C1 some while back due to the VP1 charging way better and safer. thanks to HKJ!.


I'm not sure where you ready but the C1 was never unsafe: I remember asking HJK in a thread. If anything, it did not use the best charging method meaning a better charger would squeeze a few more cycles out of the same type cell but that doesn't mean it's not safe!


----------



## LiteTheWay (Jan 3, 2014)

Actually, mine reads 1.4 when fully charging NiMH (not 1.5 as I originally wrote). That is, 1.4V with three bars and no flashing bars.






7histology said:


> Mine SAYS it charges them to 1.5V too on the readout,but I suspect that that number is just a readout not an actual charge voltage because when I test them with an accurate MM, the batteries read 1.45 which is more or less the same as my NiMH batteries read when coming off other chargers.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 4, 2014)

Can I ask you what NiMH batteries are you using?


----------



## LiteTheWay (Jan 4, 2014)

Varta brand AAA batteries. And a further correction following more thorough use of the charger: with these batteries, the FIRST and THIRD lanes read 1.4V and the SECOND and FORTH lanes read 1.5V - both with three bars and no flashing.




Labrador72 said:


> Can I ask you what NiMH batteries are you using?


----------



## 357mag1 (Jan 6, 2014)

HKJ said:


> I do not have it in queue, but it is probably just about the same as the ThruNite MCC-4, that I have reviewed.
> 
> I do have a lot of other chargers in queue and not all of them are good (I found one that sometimes charges LiIon to 4.4 volt).



I got one for Christmas and my quality Japanese cells come off it at anywhere from 4.22 - 4.26 volts as measured on my Fluke 87 Multimeter.

Very disappointed! Fortunately I have a bunch of LG and Samsung cells that are designed to be charged to 4.3 or 4.35 volts so it isn't a total waste.


----------



## 357mag1 (Jan 6, 2014)

67RS/SSx2 said:


> I got mine a couple of weeks ago. Used it for the first time yesterday. First charged 4 18650s that had not been charged in quite some time (they were not fully discharged). Then followed up with charging 2 18650s, again they were not fully discharged.
> 
> I have read that this charger can get hot while working. Mine did not get hot at all...nor did the batteries. I'm certainly no expert but I am very pleased with mine so far.



Do you have a multimeter so you can check the voltage of the cell after fully charged? If your unit is like mine it is charging the cells too high and that is a great way to kill them, not to mention dangerous.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 6, 2014)

7histology said:


> Varta brand AAA batteries. And a further correction following more thorough use of the charger: with these batteries, the FIRST and THIRD lanes read 1.4V and the SECOND and FORTH lanes read 1.5V - both with three bars and no flashing.


Thanks, much appreciated! : )


----------



## LiteTheWay (Jan 7, 2014)

I have not had any of those problems. I mostly get 4.19 or similar on my MM when the battery comes off and the charger shows 3 non-flashing bars.

With NiMH batteries, even though the charger may read 1.5, on my MM, the battery is 1.45 or similar.

This charger seems fine to me but we need an HKJ review.





357mag1 said:


> I got one for Christmas and my quality Japanese cells come off it at anywhere from 4.22 - 4.26 volts as measured on my Fluke 87 Multimeter.
> 
> Very disappointed! Fortunately I have a bunch of LG and Samsung cells that are designed to be charged to 4.3 or 4.35 volts so it isn't a total waste.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Jan 26, 2014)

We don't seem to have had any updates on this still new-to-the-market charger yet?

Any more user experience?


----------



## LiteTheWay (Feb 18, 2014)

Still nothing more on this charger?





7histology said:


> We don't seem to have had any updates on this still new-to-the-market charger yet?
> 
> Any more user experience?


----------



## 18650 (Feb 18, 2014)

7histology said:


> Still nothing more on this charger?


 Not much to talk about. As pointed out, it looks to be exactly the same as one previously released (and reviewed) charger.


----------



## cyclesport (Feb 19, 2014)

7histology said:


> Still nothing more on this charger?



I bought one a couple of months ago and promptly returned it after it charged a variety of ICR Li-ions (16340, 14500, and 18650s) anywhere from 4.25v to 4.29v...just too high, accelerating battery wear. The display was only an approximation and stopped at 4.2v regardless of how far beyond it actually charged. Ultimately went w/the new Xtar VP2 *(Li-ion only) and like it a lot better since it displays a fairly accurate finishing voltage upon completion, as well as many other premium features that go beyond the ARE-C2s abilities.


----------



## ragnarok164 (Mar 15, 2014)

cyclesport said:


> I bought one a couple of months ago and promptly returned it after it charged a variety of ICR Li-ions (16340, 14500, and 18650s) anywhere from 4.25v to 4.29v...just too high, accelerating battery wear. The display was only an approximation and stopped at 4.2v regardless of how far beyond it actually charged. Ultimately went w/the new Xtar VP2 *(Li-ion only) and like it a lot better since it displays a fairly accurate finishing voltage upon completion, as well as many other premium features that go beyond the ARE-C2s abilities.




Where did you purchase the XTAR VP2? I can only find the VP1

Edit: I just found it on illuminationGear and it looks like the VP2 model has been factory RECALLED due to durability concerns with the plastic housing. VP2 new-build updated Model will be offered beginning around mid March 2014.


----------

